# Is it worth it?



## ShortCutNinja (30/7/20)

So I see a lot of post about the worth of a mod or an atomizer and does the price point make a difference or is it even worth the money.

I have been vaping for a few years now after quitting the stinky's and have used various different mods, RTA's and RDA's. From hyped to unknown devices, cheap to fairly priced.

I stopped vaping all together and with the boredom that lock down brought, curiosity got the better of me and i started vaping again. I got a decent mod and RTA from recommendations and enjoyed it of course.

There was something missing... 

Was it the same old liquid, or DIY recipes? The same type of Mod or RTA i have been using?

Nope, it wasn't that. From the time I started vaping, all the buzz about high-end mods and atomizer didn't make sense to me at all. Why the heck would i buy a mod for R5000 that a R500 mod can do as well? Or and RTA that is so expensive, you should taste the cheesecake as it if just came out the oven. For my unrefined pallet, I can't taste the difference between watermelon and blueberries 

But, would you rather drive to the ocean in a volla, or with a Ferrari with the top down so you can feel the breeze on your face as you race down the coastline with the rumbling the engine makes in the background?

And then, just there, that is how you define the "need" for high-end gear. Your vaping adventure, or journey.

Is it over hyped? Maybe... Does my DWARV look sexy AF on the DANI Mini... Indeed it does. Do I regret the price point i payed? Definitely not!

High-end does not imply a better flavour or faster ramp up time or any of that jazz. It defines your unique vaping experience and you decide what that means to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/7/20)

Yes. then you arrive at the coast with your Ferrari, lock it in a garage and cant use it because the sand and humidity is going to ruin everything inside the "open top"
O and then You have to walk to Spar to get charcoal for a braai, because the Ferrari did not have enough boot space.
But then again, a guy with a Ferrari only cares about his Ferrari and not about the other fun things around him, so he could still have a great time at the coast, sitting next to his Ferrari in the garage at the coast, updating his Whatsapp profile pic every 3 hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/7/20)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme is braver than Chuck Norris. You have just got to admire the way he never pulls his punches

Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/7/20)

To sum it up, why one buys expensive gear is because you can and choose to.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> To sum it up, why one buys expensive gear is because you can and choose to.


Like everything else!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (30/7/20)

I like this

Read this, then don't feel bad to spend your hard earned money (if you can afford it). Don't blame me if your wife kicks your ass!

"A man named Tom Nicholson posted on his Facebook account the sports car that he had just bought and how a man approached and told him that the money used to buy this car could've fed thousands of less fortunate people.

His response to this man made him famous on the internet:

A guy looked at my Corvette the other day and said, "I wonder how many people could have been fed for the money that sports car cost?

I replied I'm not sure;
It fed a lot of families in Bowling Green, Kentucky who built it,
It fed the people who make the tires,
It fed the people who made the components that went into it,
It fed the people in the copper mine who mined the copper for the wires,
It fed people at Caterpillar who make the trucks that haul the copper ore.
It fed the trucking people who hauled it from the plant to the dealer and fed the people working at the dealership and their families.

BUT... I have to admit, I guess I really don’t know how many people it fed.

That is the difference between capitalism and the welfare mentality.

When you buy something, you put money in people’s pockets and give them dignity for their skills. When you give someone something for nothing, you rob them of their dignity and self-worth."

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## blujeenz (30/7/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme is braver than Chuck Norris. You have just got to admire the way he never pulls his punches



I also gathered he doesnt have a Ferrari. 

If I add the value of all the Chinese mods that have failed and disappointed over the last 4 years, its considerably more than a Dani Mini.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (30/7/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme is braver than Chuck Norris. You have just got to admire the way he never pulls his punches


Punching in the air like a lunatic having hallucinations is not brave at all  
@Raindance would be upset about his Ferrari getting bad mouthed but then again he is in it for the sex appeal so nothing makes him angry when you see him with that big grin on his face

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## DavyH (30/7/20)

I drove fairly crap cars until I was past 40, because the first priority was paying off the house. I skimped on everything. Things became much easier after that, and now I've no issues spoiling myself on occasion.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/7/20)

Christos said:


> Punching in the air like a lunatic having hallucinations is not brave at all
> @Raindance would be upset about his Ferrari getting bad mouthed but then again he is in it for the sex appeal so nothing makes him angry when you see him with that big grin on his face


Yes but the rest of us that dont have to try and buy sex appeal, can spend our money on booze, biltong and rugby, the Volla bonnets come for free

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/7/20)

blujeenz said:


> I also gathered he doesnt have a Ferrari.
> 
> If I add the value of all the Chinese mods that have failed and disappointed over the last 4 years, its considerably more than a Dani Mini.


Finally someone that talks sense on this forum. Now we dont have to hear the "cant afford a HE mod" argument anymore.
The wealthy buy cheap chinese crap that they just throw away and buy a new one.
The "turn every dime" crowd buy things that their grandchildren can still use one day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/20)

It works like this for me - I started with crappy mods and no information , buying a new i stick from a dubious ''connection'' .Stressed more about when the thing will stop working, again . Then I landed here [hallelujah] and I upgraded slowly and surely , enough confidence gave me the opportunity to try Rta's and mech's - Found my happy place but something was missing , I NEEDED something special to treat myself , and there the Dani showed up with help from @Rob Fisher , YAY - and obviously the Dvarws followed . Now I have about 10 mods , from a Swag to purple Dani , Do I want another Dani , yes ,someday -but I am happy and proud of my journey and my HE gear is my gift to me .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (30/7/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes but the rest of us that dont have to try and buy sex appeal, can spend our money on booze, biltong and rugby, the Volla bonnets come for free


The fact that you are always grumpy indicates otherwise

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/7/20)

Christos said:


> The fact that you are always grumpy indicates otherwise


I feel the need to correct you here Sir. Taking the piss out of you, maybe makes you grumpy, but myself it puts a smile on my face.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (30/7/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I feel the need to correct you here Sir. Taking the piss out of you, maybe makes you grumpy, but myself it puts a smile on my face.


I figured you like taking the piss out of gentlemen a long time ago

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (30/7/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> So I see a lot of post about the worth of a mod or an atomizer and does the price point make a difference or is it even worth the money.
> 
> I have been vaping for a few years now after quitting the stinky's and have used various different mods, RTA's and RDA's. From hyped to unknown devices, cheap to fairly priced.
> 
> ...


Volla for the win!!!
Type 3 notch back even better!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (30/7/20)

Catfight

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (1/8/20)

Christos said:


> Punching in the air like a lunatic having hallucinations is not brave at all
> @Raindance would be upset about his Ferrari getting bad mouthed but then again he is in it for the sex appeal so nothing makes him angry when you see him with that big grin on his face


Upset? Who, me? Lol!

Spent three day’s updating my profile with pics of me and that quote...

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------

